#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  BESU Howrah admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*BESU Howrah Year of Establishment:* 1856.

*BESU Howrah Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*BESU Howrah Mode of Admission:* WBJEE.

*BESU Howrah Branches in Engineering:*


Aerospace EngineeringCivil EngineeringArchitectureMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyComputer Science and TechnologyMetallurgy & Materials ScienceMining Engineering
*
Cut-Off 2015:* Will be updated soon

*Placement: * Will be updated soon

*Fee Structure : 

*

*BESU Howrah Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The university is located on the western bank of the Hoogli River in Howrah, opposite the city of Kolkata, which is connected by transportation to all the major Indian cities by rail transport and air routes and also by the Golden Quadrangle Road Network. Vidyasagar Setu on the Hooghly river has made it possible to go to the heart of Kolkata from the university in a few minutes. The nearest railway station is Shalimar Station, which is two kilometres from the campus. It is five kilometres from the Howrah Station. Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose International Airport is the main airport which is 30 kilometres from the main gate of the campus. India's largest botanical garden Acharya Jagadish Chandra Bose Indian Botanic Garden is located beside the university campus.

*Library:* Eminent scientists, such as S. N. Bose who formulated Bose-Einstein statistics, have used the library of the university.
The area of the library is 3,000 square meters and it is open from 8.00 A.M. to 8.00 P.M. (Mondays to Fridays) and 9.00 A.M. to 1.00 P.M. (Saturdays and Sundays). The library has hardware and integrated library management software, LIBSYS-4. The library provides online search facilities (OPAC) of its database from any computer connected to the Internet through WebOPAC and four nodes installed in the library dedicated for the users. The library is connected with the local area network (LAN) of the University and provides e-mail and Internet browsing facilities to the users of the library.
The collection of books is about 1.32 lakhs and 40,000 bound volumes of journals, and a collection of documents, such as patents, standards, technical reports and pamphlets. The library has old and rare books and journals of the nineteenth century. The library is a member of the Indian National Digital Library in Engineering Science and Technology (INDEST) and UGC-INFONET Digital Library consortium of Information and Library Network (INFLIBNET) Centre.

*BESU Howrah Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Major number of students stay on campus hostels and halls. Many students also prefer to stay off campus. 1st and 2nd years students stay in the hostels and sharing room with other fellow students is madatory. 3rd years stuents get the options to stay either in single room accommodation (Hall) or can share room with other fellow. All final years students need to stay in the halls.

*BESU Howrah Address:* PO: Botanic Garden, Dist: Howrah, West Bengal, India - 711103.





  Similar Threads: SEC Chennai btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Srinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities MCKVIE Howrah Btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BESU Howrah admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

